# 400Gb wifi!



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

made you look - its just a bug that cropped up installing a wireless card into a machine here.


Edit: For those that skip the thread and read just the first post, a solution was found.

Some google keywords:

412.3Gb wireless
TP Link TL-WN651G
Atheros AR5005GS
Windows 7

Solution:
Downloaded the latest win 7 drivers here and manually installed the NDIS5x64 drivers (aka windows vista) - the NDIS6 (7) drivers DID NOT WORK.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 4, 2010)

that's awesome!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

sad part is i cant make the card work normally, so no wifi in that machine >.<

I wonder if its a driver issue (TP link card, no 7 drivers - just MS defaults) - or if the cards buggered (brand new)


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sad part is i cant make the card work normally, so no wifi in that machine >.<
> 
> I wonder if its a driver issue (TP link card, no 7 drivers - just MS defaults) - or if the cards buggered (brand new)



Have you tried Vista drivers? I'm running a TP Link router and Wifi card, and they work great in 7 with the latest Vista drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

yup, tried generic drivers, atheros drivers, TP link drivers... and different PCI slots.


Seems like this brand spanking new card is not 7 compatible, what useless bastards TP link are. (they have a 'beta' driver section for windows 7, but the cards not listed)

edit: thanks to station drivers i'm at least able to find drivers from 2010, as opposed to 2007. Pity they dont work.


edit: how bloody weird! They have a windows 7 folder (which does NOT work)

They also have an "NDIS5x64" folder/driver, which DOES work.


----------



## Ptep (Feb 4, 2010)

Which model TP-Link card is it? Ive had no issues with W7 and any of the TP-Link stuff that ive used so far, id say chances are the card has snuffed it


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

Ptep said:


> Which model TP-Link card is it? Ive had no issues with W7 and any of the TP-Link stuff that ive used so far, id say chances are the card has snuffed it



TL-WN651G

you obviously missed the last post where i got it working - it needs the latest vista driver and it works, whereas the latest win7 driver doesnt... go figure.


----------



## Ptep (Feb 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> TL-WN651G
> 
> you obviously missed the last post where i got it working - it needs the latest vista driver and it works, whereas the latest win7 driver doesnt... go figure.



Haha, sorry i missed the bit where you said it worked, i must have skim read your post!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 4, 2010)

try to get it to over 9000


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> try to get it to over 9000



9000KB/s - wireless NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

i FINALLY solved this problem.


i got two new USB wireless N adaptors today, one a ralink one a realtek - and both had the same problem as the PCI card i tested in this thread.


Finally narrowed it down, the problem is a compatibility issue with kasperskys NDIS web filter.

simply untick the filter, and all is well


----------

